
Xmake v2.2.9 released, Add experimental support for C++ 20 modules - waruqi
https://tboox.org/2019/12/21/xmake-update-v2.2.9/
======
waruqi
A project example:

    
    
        add_requires("libuv master", "ffmpeg", "zlib 1.20.*", "tbox >1.6.1")
        target("test")
            set_kind("binary")
            add_files("src/*.c")
            add_packages("libuv", "ffmpeg", "tbox", "zlib")

